# Tarpon Fly Hooks



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Owner Aki, owner 5180 ssw strait eye, mustad c68np-dt, mustad c70np-dt, gamma sc15xx, gamma sc17, varivas 2600v, daiichi 3111.
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/poon-hooks.49241/


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have used Owner and Gami SL12S

See you at the FF show


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Never mind Rick helped with the link. That confirmed my thoughts on hooks


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

What would you guys recommend for backcountry fish like in the Everglades? Talking about big rollers and laid up fish mainly...


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I like sc-17 for the back. It’s heavier and bulkier, but I don’t think it matters as much back there. Otherwise it’s all sl-12s. Some break, but I think they hook up better.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Any thoughts on the Gamakatsu Sl12S Short? Tarpon or otherwise?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

They work well even in the smaller sizes.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Better or worse than the original SL12S? I am assuming it is a different material because it is nickel plated. I have seen where some people have had problems with the originals breaking on strong fish with hard mouths like tarpon. I wonder if these are any different.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I use a mix of hooks for tarpon in the backcountry... When I want a big hook (gap dimensions...) it's a Tiemco 600sp, the strongest hook - an Owner Aki, for the kind of small to medium tarpon that tear up a bunch of flies - probably an old Mustad 7766 (tinned hook - must be sharpened before tying...), and for the baby tarpon ordinary old Mustad 34007 all day long... 

You'll note that you won't hear me talking about Gamakatsu, Varivas, and others - not because they're inferior - but because I can't buy them in bulk (1000 per size) -the only exception are the Tiemco's since I still have a good supply from years ago and the Mustad 7766 hooks which are so cheap that buying them by the 100 is just fine for me... I'm not tying flies anymore commercially but old habits die hard...

By the way, from what I can see fish in the backcountry aren't particularly leader shy at all... unlike big tarpon everywhere else...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

kjnengr said:


> Better or worse than the original SL12S? I am assuming it is a different material because it is nickel plated. I have seen where some people have had problems with the originals breaking on strong fish with hard mouths like tarpon. I wonder if these are any different.


I recently picked up a pack of size 1 in the "SL12S Short" for some mullet patterns to try out for snook.. Yes, the "Short" looks stouter than the original SL12S. But even if it is stronger, I still prefer the Owner Cutting Points better since they are just plain sticky!


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Weighing all the pros and cons,(eg. SL12s, love them, but the tip often rolls over, or SC17 is too thick and too small a gape for the wire size).
I prefer the Owner. They are just as strong as others, the point does not roll over, and wire size to strength ratio is optimal, etc.
Been using Allen hooks for big reds with great results, but have not used them on tarpon enough to decide. Will be using Allen for 6lbs. Record chasing.
I am frequently fishing for IGFA records, so I use a hook that correlates to the line size.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

kjnengr said:


> Better or worse than the original SL12S? I am assuming it is a different material because it is nickel plated. I have seen where some people have had problems with the originals breaking on strong fish with hard mouths like tarpon. I wonder if these are any different.


They are better than the original’s stronger and less breakage. 

The Allen sw-004 is good in 1/0 extremely sharp. If you drop down in size they like to straighten out on bigger tarpon.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

The shorts are great hooks. I'll typically use them in a 2/0 and 3/0 (which the SL12S doesnt come in) depending on the pattern. My preferred hook for bunnies, and also works really well on baitfish once you figure out exactly how much material to use. I hate leaving an exposed hook shank.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Owner Aki or Varivas 2600 - these hooks are SHARP, but are large for given size, almost a full size bigger for the same # imo. Keep that in mind when ordering.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Mike Geer said:


> Weighing all the pros and cons,(eg. SL12s, love them, but the tip often rolls over, or SC17 is too thick and too small a gape for the wire size).
> I prefer the Owner. They are just as strong as others, the point does not roll over, and wire size to strength ratio is optimal, etc.


 I actually think they are stronger. In the 20+ yrs using Owners Cutting Points, I've never broken a new or "good" one. But broke several rusted ones due to being stupid not checking them out first.  That being said, I've only straighten out 2 good ones. But were the same situations where we were fishing deep shipping docks at night, one was a giant tarpon and the other was a giant snook, trying to drag them out from under the dock in 40ft of water, using the Yami 200 to back them out. We were using over size tippet as well, locking the drag down and trying to drag them out. Something had to give with that much pressure on them.

Also, we also went through an entire season one year where, as long as the hookset was done properly (and not with the rod), we never lost a poon due to the hooks being thrown, as long as everything was done properly, bowing and all. Good hook setting and good hook point penetration is the key, which includes a straight and solid hard strip set and a point that penetrates deep. I have found that I only get that with those cutting blades on that Owner. All the rest of them seem to get shook out or pulls for whatever reasons.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We stuck two fish up inside a small ‘glades river today. One was a really hot 60lb fish on a 10wt. The other was a 30lb fish - both on small Tarpon Snakes with Owner Aki 2/0 hooks. The 30lb fish was easy to beat. The 60 was another deal entirely.. My angler did very well with the fish - until the reel handle broke off and he was forced to try and turn the spool by hand (you can probably figure out how that worked....) .

That Owner hook is hard to beat...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> We stuck two fish up inside a small ‘glades river today. One was a really hot 60lb fish on a 10wt. The other was a 30lb fish - both on small Tarpon Snakes with Owner Aki 2/0 hooks. The 30lb fish was easy to beat. The 60 was another deal entirely.. My angler did very well with the fish - until the reel handle broke off and he was forced to try and turn the spool by hand (you can probably figure out how that worked....) .
> 
> That Owner hook is hard to beat...


we need to know what kind of reel that was that broke the handle


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Not from me.... Seriously my angler while palming the reel allowed his belt buckle to chatter up against the reel handle until it broke off (and me, I figured that was his knuckles I was hearing...). That was one hot fish...

If the manufacturer doesn’t do a decent repair then I might speak up. By the way this won’t be a warranty claim -I’ll be paying... and without complaint.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> I use a mix of hooks for tarpon in the backcountry... When I want a big hook (gap dimensions...) it's a Tiemco 600sp, the strongest hook - an Owner Aki, for the kind of small to medium tarpon that tear up a bunch of flies - probably an old Mustad 7766 (tinned hook - must be sharpened before tying...), and for the baby tarpon ordinary old Mustad 34007 all day long...
> 
> You'll note that you won't hear me talking about Gamakatsu, Varivas, and others - not because they're inferior - but because I can't buy them in bulk (1000 per size) -the only exception are the Tiemco's since I still have a good supply from years ago and the Mustad 7766 hooks which are so cheap that buying them by the 100 is just fine for me... I'm not tying flies anymore commercially but old habits die hard...
> 
> By the way, from what I can see fish in the backcountry aren't particularly leader shy at all... unlike big tarpon everywhere else...


Does anyone else have issues with the Tiemcos? I have now broken 2 size 4 hooks one was on a dock and the other was a on a ~20" redfish after fighting the fish for like 30 seconds. I can't say I have ever broken another hook. Mostly opened up.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

flyclimber said:


> Does anyone else have issues with the Tiemcos? I have now broken 2 size 4 hooks one was on a dock and the other was a on a ~20" redfish after fighting the fish for like 30 seconds. I can't say I have ever broken another hook. Mostly opened up.


Which TMC hook was that? I have heard a few friends say not nice things about Tiemco hooks?


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Yes, I have had multiple Tiempcos break.

mike


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The Tiemco hook I avoid is the 811s hook (very similar to a Mustad 34007, but quite strong and sharp). The problem with them is that they'll break before bending a bit. You can catch a lot of fish with a hook that's opened up a bit - but not if it breaks first... The Tiemco 600sp hook, though, has always held up for us... I know that some guides down in the Keys don't like the 600sp which has a relatively thin tapered point - mainly because they stick (or try to hook) most of their fish with the hook much closer to the tarpon's lip where all that bone can roll a hook point occasionally. Where we fish, the big tarpon take a fly deep into their throat area most days (big fish, laid up in open bays or holding in relatively deeper water in rivers). In the dark waters of the 'glades my anglers might see the take - but not very clearly so the fish really gets to gobble that fly before all hell breaks loose...


----------

